
Volcanoes on Venus are still active - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-scientists-volcanoes-venus.html
======
dmix
> These results may help identify target areas where geologic instruments
> should be placed on future missions to Venus, such as Europe's EnVision that
> is scheduled to launch in 2032.

Russia has also been talking about renewing their famous Venera program for
some time, which was the first human-made probe to land on another planet:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venera](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venera)

>> Venera-D is a proposed mission to Venus that would include a highly capable
orbiter and a lander. From the standpoint of total mass delivered to Venus,
the best launch opportunities occur in 2026 and 2031 Venera-D could
incorporate some NASA components, including balloons, a subsatellite for
plasma measurements, or a long-lived (24 hours) surface station on the lander.

~~~
holoduke
the year is 2289. Russia fully occupies Venus. USA controls most parts of
Mars. China has an estimated ownership of 80% of all astroids in our planetary
system. Europe is still not aligned on budgeting and long term planning.

~~~
adrianN
You're very optimistic if you believe today's political structures will have
anything to do with what we'll have in 250 years.

~~~
maze-le
> the year is 2289. Gazprom fully occupies Venus. Walmart controls most parts
> of Mars. Cosco has an estimated ownership of 80% of all astroids in our
> planetary system. Volkswagen is still not aligned on budgeting and long term
> planning.

~~~
extrememacaroni
> spaceship software runs on Electron

~~~
LarvaFX
It kinda does already. The displays in SpaceX capsule are chrome based...

~~~
jacobush
Oh dear.

------
blickentwapft
I saw a fascinating documentary that said the entire surface of Venus is only
about 500 million years old. Which implies that the entire surface was molten
at the same time and has only recently cooled. 500 million years being
“recent”.

------
hoseja
I see great potential in manufacturing a probe that can actually continuously
function in Cytherean environment. Gallium nitride seems promising!

